# Heresy Online Awards - Second Half 2014



## Serpion5

*Awards*







This is the award round-up for the second half of 2014, it allows us to recognize some of the outstanding members and contributions we have had. If you are given one of the awards you will receive a PM notification. Awards will appear in your viewable Membership Profile and under your Avatar. For more details on the Heresy Online's Awards system check the Heresy Online's Official Award Medals thread.

Please bear in mind not all awards will necessarily be awarded each half, some like the competitions awards for example will only be given out in the announcement following the competition. Others like Mark of Nurgle and Path of the Exarch are given as and when they are deemed worthy.

The Majority of these Awards will be presented by Heresy's Staff when the occasion is correct, but to keep these as a special item they will be fairly uncommon and only given to those that excel in those areas.

*Do not pester Staff for any awards.*

Awards may be stripped from a member by the Staff to keep the integrity of an Award should anyone disgrace the honours bestowed upon them.​










*Wreath of Champions*

This is awarded to all previous winners of the Member of the Month accolade.










_Each winner of this Medal will have contributed to the boards in different ways for the betterment of Heresy and have been given the Award by Staff nomination and vote._

Nordicus, Mossy Toes, Sigur, Unxpekted22, SubtleDiscord, Tawa 

*Crest of the Terraforma*

For consistently excellent scenery.










_This is awarded for making terrain of the highest standard to create the perfect settings for battle._

dwez, The Tall One, 500poundterrain

*Guilliman's Seal*

For writing an exceptional tactical piece.










_This award is for those wily few that have the tactical acumen to guide budding commanders in the best use of their forces._

Archon Dan, MidnightSun, Sethis, ntaw, Deus Mortis

*The Mark of the Hydra*

Award for excellence in finding and confirming rumours.










_Awarded to those that bring in the advance news of changes to games and upcoming releases._

imm0rtal reaper, Einherjar667, Vaz, dragonkingofthestars, Brother Cato

*Mark of Tzeentch*

For winning a Conversion Contest.










_Having exerted the power of change to reform a miniature to your will to win a competition._

Khorne's Fist, madfly-art, Moriouce, Ravion, ThaTallOne

*Bonding Knife*

Awarded to those that have a reputation of helpfulness about the boards.










_Helping Heresy be the friendly and useful community that it is will gain this Award. Bonding Knife shows the members dedication to 'the greater good' of the forum._

ntaw, Nacho Libre, Xabre, Jace of Ultramar, Einherjar667, neferhet, 

*Mark of Slaanesh*

Awarded for winning a painting Competition.










_This award will be presented to those that have bedazzled us with their painting skills to win in a painting competition._

DaisyDuke, Ravion, roganzar


*Order of the Astropath*

Awarded for producing tutorials of the highest standard.










_Being a Guiding Light in the tutorials forum earns the Order of the Astropath._ 

Nordicus, Awaken Realms, Wookiepelt, Nacho libre, Haskanael

*Insignia of the Artisan*

Awarded for excellence in painting displayed on the boards or in the Gallery.










_Painters of renown that share their work across the boards or win competitions with their skills will receive this award._

MidnightSun, Nordicus, Uveron, Loli, The Tall One

*Mark of the Remembrancer*

Awarded to members for Role Playing based excellence.










_Steadfast dedication and commitment in taking us off to the realms of your imagination with excellent roleplay will gain you this award._

nol, Deus Mortis

*Crest of the Wise*

For exceptional quality posting on the boards.










_Consistent good quality posting will be rewarded with this Award._

MidnightSun, Oldman78, Kreuger

*Mark of Nurgle*

Awarded for long service.










_Members who have survived all the boards have thrown at them and are still here to tell the tale are awarded this for proving their long term commitment._

Straken's_Fist, neferhet, iamtheeviltwin

*Path of the Exarch*

Awarded for long, dedicated service to the forums.










_Members who have not only survived but kept the boards alive for years have walked the long Path of the Exarch._

ntaw

*Kiss of the Harlequin*

Awarded for keeping humour on the boards.










_Awarded to those who keep balance on the board by making excellent Off Topic contributions - especially humorous posts for the Laughing God._

Vaz, Tawa, Zion, Jace of Ultramar

*Sigil of the Scarab*

Exceptional contributors to the Heresy Sprue Database earn this accolade.










_Those that fill the Sprue Database with a substantial quantity of usable submissions will gain this Award._ 

Wookiepelt, Deneris​ 

_*All Images are the sole property of Heresy Online and are only for use on the boards of Heresy with permission of the sites owner.

Any improper use of Award images will result in serious action being taken against individual misusing the artworks.​*_









A big congrats to all of the winners. Keep the quality content pouring in. :victory:

The awards should be handed out over the next few days.


----------



## Uveron

WOW.. Thanks! 

And Congratulations to all the other winners.


----------



## Haskanael

didnt expect that o-o.

congratulations to all others that won rewards !


----------



## Tha Tall One

I concur with both statements above.


----------



## Nordicus

A big congratulations to all the winners and a humble thank you for the medals thrown my way - You guys rock!


----------



## Tawa

Well done to all, well deserved! :good:


----------



## Old Man78

Well done to all, and a very big and suprised thank you from me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Loli

What in the name of Jimmy is my name doing on there.... Damn.

Congratulations to everyone though.


----------



## Tawa

Loli said:


> What in the name of Jimmy is my name doing on there.... Damn.
> 
> Congratulations to everyone though.


That's it, you're screwed now. It's the top of a slippery slope that is! :laugh:


----------



## Loli

Tawa said:


> That's it, you're screwed now. It's the top of a slippery slope that is! :laugh:


Guess I need to grease my ass then so I can slide down easier.


----------



## scscofield

Or not depending on your personal preference in that area....


All awards other than Rememberancer should be at this point awarded to the users. If this is not the case please let me know.


----------



## Kreuger

Thanks! That was quite a surprise.

And congratulations to everyone else for keeping this forum a great place to contribute.

Cheers!


----------



## neferhet

Well, considering how RL and work are reducing my spare time, it's amazing to see my name in here! Thanks guys! (coincidentally this week i bought some Taus...must be a sign!"


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Congrats to everyone.


----------



## ntaw

So much shiny! Thanks and congrats, fellow Heretics. Here's to more quality posts and an even better site for all the members :drinks:


----------



## Loki1416

Congrats to all who got a new shiny!


----------



## SwedeMarine

Grats to all


----------



## Xabre

Imagine my surprise when I get a message today, and see I won an award. Then I read the description; Bonding Knife - for winning a conversion contest. *scratches head* Then I read this thread, and things make much more sense. Congrats to everyone!


----------



## Wookiepelt

Wow... Thanks!!! Did not expect this. Congrats to all the other award winners as well!


----------



## Tawa

Loli said:


> Guess I need to grease my ass then so I can slide down easier.


Just come into the staff locker room for a minute...... :crazy:



Wookiepelt said:


> Wow... Thanks!!! Did not expect this. Congrats to all the other award winners as well!


You deserve it mate after all the stuff you've fired at us! :good:


----------



## Deus Mortis

Got a message saying I got an award, only to come here and find I've got two! Count me grateful and humbled :victory:

Congrats to all the other winners!


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

OKay so i'm necroposting and posting in the wrong thread but i can't start a new post in this page so it's the best i can do. I'm sure i'm not the only one that has noticed that no awards have been issued for a while, in fact this seems to be the most up to date thread and it's now two years old. Is there any plans to get the award system running again or is it officially dead, if the latter, is it worth removign the promise of awards from the competitions etc? 

Also because i don't trust the medium of writing to get across my tone, i'm not griping or moaning. Just curious, by my calculation there are 72 awrds to issue just on the back of the painting and converting deathmatches, not including the people who managed to get through the APC and thats before we look at army of th month/quarter and the various recommendations.


----------



## Brother Emund

I second that!


.


----------



## Serpion5

I cannot speak on behalf of the mods running competitions, rewards there whether Heresy Awards or Rep are their call. 

On the basis of awards in general though, with the growth of the site having slowed compared to a few years back, the userbase is providing less opportunity to hand them out. Things like serious thought provoking discussions, well planned and executed RP threads, and comprehensive tactical articles for example aren't cropping up like they used to. 

Keep in mind, Heresy did have a system that allows users to request awards for other users, but this feature hadn't been used by anyone since 2013 and I think it's gone now. The mods cannot keep track of everything everywhere, and combing threads for award worthy content is a tedious task. 

There have been several discussion on the matter weighing options, from abolishing them to resetting them to doing away with announcement threads and simply issuing awards on an as earned basis. 

If there are rewards owing for competitions, let us know and show the relevant thread. Everything else I will simply say feel free to voice ideas but do not expect immediate change.


----------



## Tawa

I'll second what Serp has said there 

If anybody is missing any awards for the competitions, send me a PM with a link to the "winning" thread and I'll have a look into getting at least some of these out there 

When I first joined, I looked forward to the quarterly awards threads as a way of finding what people had been up to but yeah, the massive reduction in traffic has kind of killed those.

We seem to have a steady influx on new members, now if we could get them all posting half as much as the regular crowd.......


----------



## darkreever

As Tawa said, PM him in regards to competition awards so that we can handle dishing those out. Backend awards (such as posts/membership length or staff picks) will be handled by myself.

Unless we create something new to replace the award system, everything will be moving back to a quarterly schedule. So keep an eye out folks, awards are gonna be coming before the end of Q1 2017.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

HI guys, like i said i wasn't intending it as a nag, just figured it might be worth finding out what was happening in case we got any newbs join in on comps or whatever and wonder why they didn't get any awards. I was about to say that i'd spend some time going through the old competitions and put together a list of winners, i'm unemplyed atm so i seem to have ome spare time on my hands. 
But then i logged on today and discovered that i had been issued awards for winning competitions. 
Has Dave gone through all of the backlog or is it still worth me doing? Thanks very much for my awards.


----------



## darkreever

It won't hurt for you to go through @GrimzagGorwazza, then PM what you find to Tawa.


----------



## Tawa

darkreever said:


> As Tawa said, PM him in regards to competition awards so that we can handle dishing those out. Backend awards (such as posts/membership length or staff picks) will be handled by myself.
> 
> Unless we create something new to replace the award system, everything will be moving back to a quarterly schedule. So keep an eye out folks, awards are gonna be coming before the end of Q1 2017.


Awesome sauce. Do you want me to continue to issue the Baton at the end of the APC, and just give the 'winners' a mention in the awards threads? Or maybe hold them back until the next awards thread in line? 



GrimzagGorwazza said:


> I was about to say that i'd spend some time going through the old competitions and put together a list of winners, i'm unemplyed atm so i seem to have ome spare time on my hands.


That'd be grand :so_happy:


----------



## darkreever

Tawa said:


> Do you want me to continue to issue the Baton at the end of the APC, and just give the 'winners' a mention in the awards threads?


Yes


----------



## Tawa

Righto


----------

